# Emergency! Need to cut marble counter top.



## irlizard (Jul 2, 2006)

Help, please I am desperate here. I ordered a Marcraft Marble vanity top from Home Depot and it is ½’’ too large for the space (its going flush between 3 walls). I don’t have the time or patience to take it back to them and go through the hassle of getting it replaced because I really need to finish this today or tomorrow. Is there any way I can cut ½’’ off the end I or is there any type of professional who does this kind of screw up fixes? Please tell me this is not impossible.


----------



## redline (Mar 5, 2006)

You could cut the drywall.
You could take it back and have them cut it shorter.
You could use a carbide blade to cut the top.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

I agree with Redline about Cutting into the Drywall or the plaster. 

I think this is your best option under the time circumstances.
If the 1/2 inch isn't enough on one side, take some off the other side also.

Even if you butcher the area of the 'cut-in', you can patch it with compound. 
That's an old installer's trick ...... when you have components that are just 1/2" off in size.

Good Luck!


----------



## irlizard (Jul 2, 2006)

*Problem solved*

:thumbup: Yep thats the ticket. drywall cutting it is. It was easy,only took a few minutesand no chance of cracking countertop. Top is in place and now I can do a nice tile border to cover up the mess. 
Thanks all.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

irlizard said:


> :thumbup: Yep thats the ticket. drywall cutting it is. It was easy,only took a few minutesand no chance of cracking countertop. Top is in place and now I can do a nice tile border to cover up the mess.
> Thanks all.


Awsome! :thumbsup:


----------



## jombres (Dec 30, 2005)

I have a similar situation, I have a vanity surrounded by 3 walls, the wallboard was already cut to accept the vanity top by the builder, now that I remodeled, I fit my top into the hole already there.

However, my question is...I plan on using a matching sidesplash for my top, made my RSI, available at Lowes or Home Depot....

Since the sidesplash is "Ogee'd" on all edges to match the finished edge of the vanity, which is now stuck into the wall, can I grind, or sand, the bottom of this sidesplash to make it flat on bottom, so I can have the height of the sidesplash match the top of the backsplash? (normally, the sidesplash drops partway into the curved edge of the vanity top, but cant now since its in the wall.

I thought to use a benchtop belt sander. looking at the back of the "marble" sidesplash, it looks to be of a cementous material, with a high gloss marble finish on the faces. 

thanks guys


----------

